# New coffee machine advice



## Benandjaney (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey guys! I'm new here and if anyone can offer some help with some queries we'd be really grateful .

We have decided to update our coffee machine, we have a Sage, and my partner keeps mentioning the Londinium, his work colleague had one a while back and thinks it would be prefect for us. We've been reading up as much as possible and that's how we came to this forum, the info about needing WiFi connection (I can't find that post now) and we are confused, do we need WiFi or not to make it work . We'd be looking at buying the new Londinium r . We both work from home at present and really miss our lovely takeaway coffees from a cafe near where we work . The sage is ok but we are ready for what my partner calls a proper machine !


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hiya Chap & Chapess......which model Londinium do you fancy then? They have progressed since inception and there are several models available

I cannot call you Benandjenny, makes me think of ice cream


----------

